# Smoking ribs



## bbqmansd (Aug 2, 2013)

I am smoking 128 racks of ribs today how much should I charge for this?


----------



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

No clue! What is the occasion? Remember to post pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 2, 2013)

50 anniversary party just don't know what to charge


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 2, 2013)

How much did you pay for them, and how much effort (what kind of rig, how many can you fit in at once, how long coooking) will you put in?

Not sure if this is a serious question from you.


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 2, 2013)

Paid $1200 for meat and got enough room using two smokers


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 2, 2013)

Put my homage rub on them pulled silver skin off and made homemade bbq sauce using charcoal and apple wood


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 2, 2013)

Homage rub sorry


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 2, 2013)

Homemade


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow - that's pretty pricey (assuming Baby Backs) unless these slabs are 3 lb size.  Well, either way - I'm assuming you're actually catering it, and are you charging per plate, or for the entire 128 slabs?


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 2, 2013)

That is just the meat 340 lbs worth what should I charge to cook this? Is $3.25 a lb to much?


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 3, 2013)

I hope you didn't end up charging $3.25/lb, otherwise you would have wound up losing $95 for the meat alone.  Why do I have a feeling this is a joke?


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 9, 2013)

I charged $3.25 a pound for cooking it and that included my rub and sauce that is above and beyond the cost of the meat


----------



## millerk0486 (Aug 9, 2013)

What you should do is figure out how much it is going to cost you per pound in finished product (meat, fuel, spices, rub ingredients, sauce ingredients, materials, foil, paper towels, ice, etc...). Once you tally all of that up, you know that you will have charge at least that to break even. Then you determine how much profit you want to make. 

If it were me, I would charge per slab rather than per pound. I find that easier to manage, but that's my opinion.


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 9, 2013)

If you paid $1200 for 340 lbs of ribs, that means you paid $3.52/lb for meat alone.  And you charged $3.25/lb for the finished product.  Seems like you really undersold yourself, unless I'm missing something? 

Don't mean to come off as an a-hole, but just curious if we're on the same page.

Martin


----------



## bbqmansd (Aug 10, 2013)

I bought the meat for $1200 and sold them for 16 a rack made about $1100 on the job


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 10, 2013)

Babybacks, if the are cooked properly and taste good should go for a minimum of $25.00 per rack.  If you know the people, go for $20 but no less.


----------

